# Sheepshead in Hampton



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Of course I dont have a boat so it is hard to catch sheepshead... I have a questions I have heard of two different people catching sheepshead and tautog on the two bridges leading to fort monroe. I also have heard of them coming off the fort monroe pier... Is this true... I have caught other fish similar to sheepshead off of the front monroe pier but I wanted to know about the two bridges and about the sheepies.... Thanks in advance


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

They could possibly hold some fish in that area. The rocks along the wall and the rocks on the left side of the pier could hold them. I was told to throw under the pier and work the pilings. Also, I'm not sure what the structure is in front of the pier, but if you have enough weight and land it in front of the structure, you may pull one off from that area. I need to try it out because going to Seagull is expensive. The website from Fort Monroe says the only legal fishing area is the pier. So if you work the bridges from shore it may be at your own cost.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

I've seen 2 tautog caught at Fort Monroe from the pier. Last one was late 2012, which was my last time out there since I fish most often at night, and that pier closes at dusk. Both togs were undersized, but they were there.


----------



## Terryb05 (Aug 8, 2014)

You can't fish on the bridges leading to fort monroe. All of Mercury Blvd is off limits to land fishing but you can fish on the sides of the bridge that's on Mellen street all the way around the marshy area. The side where the commercial boats is also off limits. I've fished there 3 times this summer and caught 2 big pups two out of the three times wish I knew how to post pictures on here.


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks ... I was on the mercury blvd rocks ... i didnt know you couldnt fish there anymore... I caught a keeper sized Black Drum


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

get a kayak!
problem solved!


----------



## Terryb05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Wish I could. I'm a college student I wouldn't have any where to store it. So it's land fishing until I graduate.


----------



## Terryb05 (Aug 8, 2014)

And what did you catch the black drum on ? I've been catching pups on cut mullet. I threw a mullet head near the bridge and had something pull my pole completely in the water. I casted my second pole out to the same spot and the big hook snagged the line and then came my pole but the whole leader was gone and no sign of what it was. Need a new reel for that pole now.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Terryb05 said:


> And what did you catch the black drum on ? I've been catching pups on cut mullet. I threw a mullet head near the bridge and had something pull my pole completely in the water. I casted my second pole out to the same spot and the big hook snagged the line and then came my pole but the whole leader was gone and no sign of what it was. Need a new reel for that pole now.


Was probably a ray or a maybe a shark. You may be able to salvage your reel if your take it apart and wash it then re grease and oil it. I dropped one of mine in the sand the other day and tore it apart and cleaned it. Almost as good as new


----------

